# Aus einem JFrame anderes JFrame starten



## maddos (9. August 2007)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich starte ein JFrame, dann drücke ich in diesem Frame ein "Start" Button. In ActionPerformed Methode von diesem Button steht dann z.B. "new AnotherFrame();"
ich will, dass aktuelles Frame geschlossen wird und neues Frame "AnotherFrame" geöffnet wird. Ist das möglich? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## thommyslaw (9. August 2007)

Wo liegt das Problem?

```
this.setVisible(false);
new AnotherFrame();
```
Im Konstruktur vom AnotherFrame muss dieses natürlich sichtbar gemacht werden.


----------



## maddos (9. August 2007)

Das Problem ist, AntoheFrame() lässt sich nicht öffnen. Weil das auch ein JFrame ist und kein JPanel.


----------



## zerix (9. August 2007)

Hallo,

dann versuch es doch mal so


```
new AnotherFrame().setVisible(true);
```

thommyslaw meinte ja, dass du setVisible im Konstruktor von AnotherFrame aufrufen sollst.


> Im Konstruktur vom AnotherFrame muss dieses natürlich sichtbar gemacht werden.



MFG

zEriX


----------

